# Re: HP LaserJet 1160 Windows 7 64 bit



## blackmambargp (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: HP LaserJet 1160 Windows 7 64 bit*

I need the 1160 driver for windows 7 64 bits how do i get
?


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: HP LaserJet 1160 Windows 7 64 bit*

Hi, welcome to TSF

you can get the drvers from hp HP LaserJet 1160 Printer Series -  Download drivers and software - HP Business Support Center


----------

